# My Latest Spot Bow



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

I'm so used to 65% that I have a hard time holding 80% steady. I can't imagine trying to hold 99%. You don't find you have a problem with this?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

looks great, Good for you...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Deezlin'....Sharp bow man, good job!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Justin17 said:


> I'm so used to 65% that I have a hard time holding 80% steady. I can't imagine trying to hold 99%. You don't find you have a problem with this?


I was skeptical of these extremely high let-off bows, too. This was not my first Concept. I received a little Mini29 hunting bow. I originally wanted the Mini to use for hunting and the advantage of the higher let-off for holding a long time at full draw. When I started sighting in the Mini. I started finding, I could indeed make a better release with the Mini than I could with a 65% or 80% let-off bows. I also found with this high of a let-off, side torque was eliminated.

Quite simple these bows both have a rock solid wall. What I am finding is that the true back tension release really works extremely well with it. Since the wall is so solid, you can apply what ever back tension you wish. You can also relax more and feel all the right muscles into place. I don't tend to have any problem with having a weak shot or a strong shot. Also, with this low of a holding weight, you can use one true back tension release for all you bows without reset it.

I find it is almost impossible to hold with a pound of holding pressure. If I can't make the shot, I can relax some and can enter the valley again, but I am always holding with a couple of pounds of back tension. This was one of the things, I observed about the Mini. I could ease off the back tension and rest in the valley. I basically didn't have to let down. This seemed like an advantage to target shooting too as I could wait out a gust of wind or relax and catch my breath without having to completely let-down.

I am sure that the extremely high let off is improving my shooting. I don't have to rush the shot and I can easy into the release easier.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Deez: Nice looking bow. HOWEVER, whatever happened to the Martin shoot-thrus ?  It's still not too late to go back into the light... if not someone may want to see you-------->:devil:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, Frank, the Orion can be had with a spreader-type shoot through system from the factory. :nod: I was checking one out at the local Concept dealer. If I were to buy a Concept it probably would be the Orion.....I like the specs.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

frankchugga said:


> Deez: Nice looking bow. HOWEVER, whatever happened to the Martin shoot-thrus ?  It's still not too late to go back into the light... if not someone may want to see you-------->:devil:


I still have the Furious Scepter III. I haven't shot them in a while. My Slayer is sold. 



XP35 said:


> Hey, Frank, the Orion can be had with a spreader-type shoot through system from the factory. :nod: I was checking one out at the local Concept dealer. If I were to buy a Concept it probably would be the Orion.....I like the specs.


That is interesting. I will have to talk to Paul. I think, a lot of people have been mislead into think a 99% let-off bow can't be shot accurately. I am getting as many 10's now with the Concept as I ever did with the Scepters. As I get use to it, I am sure their will be some improvement. I just got it sighted in for 40 yards. I am shooting average of 58's on a 80CM face. 

I completely my bare shaft tuningwith both bows. Both the Mini and the Orion is producing completely linear launches with bare shafts. I was very suprised to see the Mini capable of this with a single cam. It is also shooting field points and broadhead together with no adjustment.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows*

ttt


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bow review*



concept said:


> ttt


This is what I am saying .The bows shoot great and are all American made.
Hard to beat the quality and performance.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

sweet bow :thumbs_up


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Great*

Make your best chance happen,shoot a concept


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Good-looking bow!


----------



## bow_hunter79 (May 30, 2007)

Sweet bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*you bet*

This company Has been building bows for 6 years and will be around a lot longer.As one of the only Archery companys that use only all U.S. parts,they will not have to feel bad like the folks who do build their parts in China.





bow_hunter79 said:


> Sweet bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

redneckarcher29 said:


> looks great, Good for you...


really nice looking bow.how long did it take to get comfortable with the 99% letoff?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, 99%, what is the actual holding weight?... it must feel like nothing.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> wow, 99%, what is the actual holding weight?... it must feel like nothing.


also, what the draw cycle like?


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept strings*

I here you are building strings for the concept bows.I got a set for my Orion and they are great.No twist or creep.
Thanks.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

nice bow


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows*

Concept is the leader of great strides in bow design.No one ever thought to build the most advanced bow,which lets you change from 80% to 99% ,with no dead sponge feeling but a rock solid wall.
I am the old owner of Concept archery. as many of you know, and for those that don't know,I am no longer part of the company. The new owners of Concept,since Oct of 2007,continue to built the most advanced single cam American made bows on the market.
Give this bow a try,no other single cam matches the speed of these bows with such high let off.
www.conceptarchery.com


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*dealers welcome*

Dealers try out the Concept line of bows.All American made parts,fast smoooth ,quiet and deadly accurate.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*New bows for 2009*

Start out the new year right.Try an all American built Concept bow.
See for yourself how well they shoot.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Interesting, but you can keep the 99% LO...


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*99 to 80*

The bow is set at 99% at the plant.You can change to 80% just by turning the axel to the other side.Same hard wall and good shooting.




Jeff K in IL said:


> Interesting, but you can keep the 99% LO...


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like a shooter we got are first indoor tonight


----------



## DOER (Dec 19, 2005)

*concept bow*

Your bow looks like a sweet set up.I have an Orion also that I shoot for 3d.I found that since I could hold more steady ,my scores went up by 30 points.
The Concept bows are great.


----------



## SUNSPOT (Jan 27, 2006)

*Like that bow*

Hay, great looking Orion.I have a c32 I shoot and have taken Deer,Rabbits and 
lots of other small game.There is a doctor up here where I live who has an Orion. He went to Canada and shot a big Mule deer at 30 yrds, shooting with fingers.Deer scored well over 200.
There is another man who lives in my area that went to South Dakota on a buffalo hunt.He shot a 2400 pound cow at 40 yrds with a Mini 29 at sixty pounds.
Buried the arrow all the way through the cow and slamned 3 inches deep into the other shoulder.
I have never not gotten a pass through on any of the deer I have shot.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Bows*

Great all American made bows.In this time when almost all Archery companys have parts made in China,Concept is commited to America and the American people. Look at you sight,arrows,and releases.and if the big guys would fess up,your bow.The problem is not with unions but with the greed of American companys amd finance institutions.Greed drives the times and deregulation caused the problems.You can not allow greedy people to police their own.
Try a Concept bow ,not because of where it is made,but because it is one heck of a nice shooting bow.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*great bows*

Built solid ,easy to hold and shoot. try one of the Concept all American made bows and see for your self.
www.conceptarchery.com


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*Great bows*

Try the 2009 line of Concept Bows, as Drezzlen did,and you will find that the 99 to 80 adjustable let off will fit you every need.
www.conceptarchery.com


----------

